# Prayers Needed Please



## johnp

I know I'm not one to say the right things to touching family matters so I read but don't want to say the wrong thing,but I can say today is the worst day of my life........ I heard the news that a girl was tragicly killed at my duaghters school. The two hours later I was given the news NO parent wants to hear. My wonderfull 15 year old daughter was run down by a school bus while crossing in the crosswalk and killed instantly. Words can't describe how we are feeling and don't know how we will go on without her. She loved life and was a hero to her little sister.

John


----------



## fourwalls

We are so sorry to hear your news. Know that we are praying for you and your family. I don't know what else to say. As a former schoolbus driver. You are living my worst fear. Take care and be strong.


----------



## tdvffjohn

John and family. My heart cries for you and I have tears in my eyes as I write this. We camped next to you in Cooperstown and were the first Outbackers I met at my first rally. You will be in my prayers.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oh my god John- I am so so sorry to hear this....please please if there is anything Stacie and I can do- please let us know...we are only 1.5 hours away.....you are all in our prayers tonight.
You, Bobby-jo, Kim and Jamie were also the first Outbackers we ever met on our first Rally in NH... I cant even think right now...........................I am so sorry.......................


----------



## swanny

I just want you to know, I'm crying with you. How tragic

Our thoughts and prayers, The Swanson Family.


----------



## GoodTimes

johnp2000 said:


> I know I'm not one to say the right things to touching family matters so I read but don't want to say the wrong thing,but I can say today is the worst day of my life........ I heard the news that a girl was tragicly killed at my duaghters school. The two hours later I was given the news NO parent wants to hear. My wonderfull 15 year old daughter was run down by a school bus while crossing in the crosswalk and killed instantly. Words can't describe how we are feeling and don't know how we will go on without her. She loved life and was a hero to her little sister.
> 
> John


I'm so sorry for you loss. Know that your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

The state of Colorado weeps tears for you and your family! Unbelievably Sad News!!


----------



## camping479

I can't believe it, we're so sorry for the loss of your daughter.

Will be praying for God's peace for you and your family, He will meet you in the depths of your sorrow........

Psalm 34:18 The LORD is close to the brokenhearted 
and saves those who are crushed in spirit.

blessings,

Mike and family


----------



## wolfwood

John and Bobbie Jo, our hearts cry for you. There are no words that are "right". No prayers that are enough.

It hardly seems enough, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, if you need ANYTHING - just say the word!

I can't even speak.

Our love and deepest sympathy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

John...we are across the nation, but my heart is with you and your family.


----------



## Katrina

I'm at a loss for words my friend.
But I'm here for you.


----------



## jetjane

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cj45

There are no words that are adequate at a time like this...you are in our prayers as you walk through this valley. My heart breaks for you and your family.

Peace,
Cj and Family


----------



## egregg57

John, Bobbie-Jo and family,

It is with heart felt sadness that I visit Outbackers tonight. Tina, Brandon and I were shocked at this news. I was just going through photos that we down loaded from our camera we had mis-placed since last year.

It was in the pocket of Tina's lafuma chair. The photos were from the last rally in NH at CCV and they have been uploaded to photobucket. There may be a photo in there you and you're family may want, I am not sure.

John, if there is anything that we can do please let us know. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Our love and condolences..

The Gregg's


----------



## ember

John,
I can't imagine...... Know that we are praying for you and your family!! If you need anything....
Love and prayers
Stacey and Ember


----------



## PDX_Doug

John and Bobbie-Jo,

I can't express how shocked and saddened I am reading this. In fact, No words are coming at all right now.
Please know that Shannon and I will have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Doug and Shannon


----------



## JerseyGirl86

John,

I am truly sorry for what has happened to your little girl and your family. I will never understand why a child's life is taken...it's sickening. There is nothing in this world more tragic or unfair. She deserved so much more. I am thinking about you and praying that you will all find a way to come thru this. God bless you all...

Michele


----------



## RizFam

John,

We are so so sorry to hear about your daughter. We will be praying for your strength & courage to help get you all through this unbelievable tragedy.

My Heart is Breaking for you & your family.

Tami, John & Johnny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John,

Clare and I just found out, and our prayers and thoughts are with you, Bobbie Jo and the rest of the family.

Tim


----------



## clarkely

John,
There are no words.........as i well up thinking about my own children..............all i can do is reach out and wrap my arms around you and cry with you.
I cannot imagine the turmoil inside that you are dealing with.

You and your family will be in our thoughts & prayers.

I will pray for Your Family's Strength & courage through this unbelievan=bler event.

Clarke & Mary & Family


----------



## campingnut18

john, 
iam so sorry for your loss. im like you and cant say my true feeling.
this will be the worst thing your family will go through.
keep your family strong . they need you now more than ever.
our prayers go out to you and your family.

lamar


----------



## TurkeyBranch

Our hearts and thoughts are with you.


----------



## damar92

John & Bobbie Jo,
I know that RI is a small state and when we saw the news we never imagined that it could be some one we know, we are so sorry for your loss, if there is anything at all that you need or that we could do for you please let us know.
You will all be in our thoughts and prayers.
Darryl & family


----------



## anne72

John,

So sorry to hear this, I will keep you and your family close in prayer.


----------



## Joonbee

John, 
Being a new father I can't even think of words. My heart sank and I got goose bumps as I read your post. I just have no words, but know my family will have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Jim, Kristen and Baby James


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I cannot speak, I can barely see the screen. My heart is very heavy. I don't know the words to use, what to say. Please know that you are in the prayers and thoughts of all of us.
Doxie


----------



## Fanatical1

John,

I can't believe what I just read..... I always expect my two daughters to come home safe every night and can not imagine
this happening to anyone. Put your faith in God. We will be praying for your family.

Mark & Pam


----------



## Camping Fan

John, I am so sorry. No parent should have to go through the nightmare you are now living. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Northern Wind

John,
I can't express how sorry Ruth and I feel for you and your family, it is never fair when a child is taken but your faith will give you strength and also hopefully you can draw strength from your second family at Outbackers!
You are in our thoughts and prayers!

Steve


----------



## TitanFlyer

Nobody knows what to say to someone that has had such a attack on their souls but know that we are all here and praying for you. I offer you all of my heart, faith, and prayers, as this is all I have to give that just maybe will help you in some way. Stay strong.

James and Family


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

John & Bobbie Jo,
There will never be an answer to the looming question "WHY?". That is out of our hands. We can only keep moving forward. Be there for your family and especially your other daughter. No words can express the pain I feel for you and your family.
God Bless,
Brian


----------



## KampinwitKids

So sorry to hear about Kim. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Brian and Sue


----------



## folsom_five

John & Bobbi Jo,

I was deeply saddened when I read your post. I cannot imagine what your family is going through at this time.
Prayers are coming your way from the West Coast.

Greg, Kristi & Family


----------



## prevish gang

johnp2000 said:


> I know I'm not one to say the right things to touching family matters so I read but don't want to say the wrong thing,but I can say today is the worst day of my life........ I heard the news that a girl was tragicly killed at my duaghters school. The two hours later I was given the news NO parent wants to hear. My wonderfull 15 year old daughter was run down by a school bus while crossing in the crosswalk and killed instantly. Words can't describe how we are feeling and don't know how we will go on without her. She loved life and was a hero to her little sister.
> 
> John


John, Bobbie Jo and family,

I can not express to you how sorry I am to hear this news. I have no idea how I would go on either and I hope you know that you all will be in my prayers and thoughts. Stay strong and allow yourselves the time to grieve. Remember as well that each person grieves in their own way, not in yours, so don't expect the same reaction from each family member. Forgive those of us who might be clumsy with our words and know that it is not anyones intention to hurt you or make the situation worse.

Prayerfully,

Darlene Prevish


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

We are so sorry for your loss. Please know that we will be praying for your family.

Curtis & Micah


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

John, Bobbi-Jo & Jamie,

We are so deeply saddened for your family and the loss of life at such a young age. Kim waa a very special girl and one of the first friends our kids met during our first rally. Remember when Nick and Kim hung out together until they were old enough to realize they were a boy and girl! We can only imagine the sorrow you are going through right now. Please, if there is anything we can do, do not hesitate to let us know.

With sympathy,


----------



## MO7Bs

My family will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Morgueman

I'm so very sorry for this tragedy to your family. Please know that your daughter will forever be with you in spirit as she looks lovingly down on her wonderful family.


----------



## 3LEES

John,

When I read your post this morning, my heart sank. I have three beautiful children myself and they are my life. I can't imagine the anguish you and your family are experiencing.

Please know that my family will keep you in our prayers.

Dan Weldon


----------



## Doft

No words.

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.

Jim & Amy


----------



## louvel1

John, We have never met but from a fellow Outbacker to another I will definitely pray for your family and ask God to provide you with strength to get through this as well as for your family. Sorry fo your loss!


----------



## 'Ohana

John and Family,

Please accept our family's condolences in your time of great sorrow, and please know that all of you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Ed


----------



## California Jim

Wow. I've been wanting to respond to this for the last two days and still just don't know what to say. No words seem sufficient, so please accept my sincere condolences.

Jim


----------



## bradnjess

If only I could express the sorrow I am feeling for you and your family right now, but there are no words. Please know you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers today and the days, weeks, and months ahead.

Brad and Jessica


----------



## CamperAndy

I have hit the reply button a dozen times and then not posted. I have no words that will help, all I can think about is losing one of my kids and I can not think of anything to say that would make the pain go away.

My most sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## z-family

.


----------



## Rubrhammer

Prayers for your family from ours. Have faith in God as only He knows why this happened. we are all here for you to bend our ear or share a tear at any hour.
Bob


----------



## johnp

Thank you all for your words of support. I don't know what to say or do at this point. My daughter Jamie is 13 and is stronger than both of us combined. This weekend has been absolute hell. But they say its good to have family and friends around you well they are right it helps. I have lost my oldest and nothing can change that but I don't know how I'm going to face her friends,classmates and karate team members its killing me to see and think about them. I have heard her ex-boyfriend but very close friend was on that bus and a teamate on the one behind it. They saw it and are devestated other friends were on the way to NY for a competion when they got the calls and text. It is horrible and no teenage should have to deal with this let alone us. I have even tried to get word out to the busdriver to let her know we forgive her for what happened. Thank God I have a cousin with more connections and pull than anyone should have she had the media leave everyone alone. I just don't know how we are going to handle the wake. Kim was a amazing girl with so many accomplishments and will be missed.

John


----------



## jozway

John not sure anything I say will help with your tragic loss. Please know that your family is in your deepest thoughts. We pray your family will have the strength to carry on.
The Elsholz Family


----------



## sleecjr

We are very sorry for your tragic loss. Our prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Nathan

We are so saddened to hear of this news. Prayer's are of course coming. Of course let any of us know if there is someway we could assist. I turely cannot even imagine having to deal with that loss. Please take care of yourselves and Jamie. It's easier to be strong on the outside than on the inside.


----------



## Fire44

Very sorry to hear about your lose. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Gary


----------



## BritsOnTour

So sorry, there are no words.

Thinking of you, Ali


----------



## mswalt

John,

I am so sorry. I can't imagine what you and your family are going through. I pray God gives you the strength to carry on.

We're here for you if you need us.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara

John,
Our thoughts and prayers are with you! God Bless you and your family!

The Thomas'


----------



## JerseyGirl86

John, I just want to say I saw the media coverage and despite all that...I want to say what a beautiful girl she was. She will be on the minds and in the hearts of many people for a long, long time.


----------



## lilunsure

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful daughter. I don't even know what to say. Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NEWOUTBACKER07

I just wanted to tell you how very sorry I am about your daughter. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I can feel your every pain because I to, lost a child. My 20 year old son was hit head on by a car and we lost him. May 26, 2006 three months before his 21st bday. His name is Dusty. I can't say anything to help ease your pain, just know that time is the only thing that helps. You will get better, but you will never be the same. One day soon you will be able to remember good times. I am truely sorry about your precious daughter. Take care of yourself and may God bless you!


----------



## dunn4

May the comfort of prayer, family, extended family, and friends comfort you along with the wonderful memories of your darling daughter. As with others, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family - The Dunn's.


----------



## Doug & Barb

johnp2000 said:


> I know I'm not one to say the right things to touching family matters so I read but don't want to say the wrong thing,but I can say today is the worst day of my life........ I heard the news that a girl was tragicly killed at my duaghters school. The two hours later I was given the news NO parent wants to hear. My wonderfull 15 year old daughter was run down by a school bus while crossing in the crosswalk and killed instantly. Words can't describe how we are feeling and don't know how we will go on without her. She loved life and was a hero to her little sister.
> 
> John


We are new to this list but can't imagine the lost. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Barb


----------



## jnk36jnk

Our hope would be two fold for you and your family; that you would be comforted by all the good memories you were blessed with while your daughter was here with you, and that you would be comforted with the sure knowledge that she is still your daughter and will be with you and your family again, forever. Dean & Jodi


----------



## WACOUGAR

As others have stated, this has been a hard thread to reply to. I can only imagine the pain your family is going through. I remember the pain my brother went through when they lost their 19 month old daughter. Parents just should not outlive their children. But time will help. And the prayers of all your friends and acquaintances will also help. Only those prayers and God's love will get you through and we are all here for you. Please lean on all of us as you are. Thank you for feeling comfortable enough to share with us. Please let us know if we can help. Our prayers are with you.

Kelly and my family


----------



## amyk

My God! I don't know you, and am a new member to this forum, but I can't imagine the pain you are going through, let alone her friends and classmates. It is such a tragedy when someone is taken so young, and I am crying even as I type this, and talking to my daughter. I don't know what I would do if something should ever happen to her, so all I can say is that my heart is crying for you and your family---please accept the condolences of a complete stranger who is praying for you.


----------



## H2oSprayer

It's been a couple of days and I still have no idea what to say. Please know that our family has been and will continue to pray for your family.


----------



## Colorado Campers

My thoughts and heart goes out to you and your family, such a tragic loss.


----------



## rdvholtwood

We are so sorry for your loss. May God's light shine upon your family in this time of need.

Rick and Donna


----------



## mountainlady56

johnp2000 said:


> Thank you all for your words of support. I don't know what to say or do at this point. My daughter Jamie is 13 and is stronger than both of us combined. This weekend has been absolute hell. But they say its good to have family and friends around you well they are right it helps. I have lost my oldest and nothing can change that but I don't know how I'm going to face her friends,classmates and karate team members its killing me to see and think about them. I have heard her ex-boyfriend but very close friend was on that bus and a teamate on the one behind it. They saw it and are devestated other friends were on the way to NY for a competion when they got the calls and text. It is horrible and no teenage should have to deal with this let alone us. I have even tried to get word out to the busdriver to let her know we forgive her for what happened. Thank God I have a cousin with more connections and pull than anyone should have she had the media leave everyone alone. I just don't know how we are going to handle the wake. Kim was a amazing girl with so many accomplishments and will be missed.
> 
> John


John,
I am so sorry for your loss, to begin with, and can't imagine the devestation you and your family are feeling. Take it a day at the time, an hour at the time, a MINUTE at the time, if necessary, and do whatever makes you and yours feel more comfortable with the arrangements. Just be together for each other.
As far as the kids that witnessed it, or loved your daughter, there will be school counselors/therapists available to deal with them, I'm sure. They'll probably call in people from neighboring counties to help, if necessary.
I'm glad the media has left you alone. May God bless you and send His Angels to comfort you in a way only He can.
God bless you!
Darlene


----------



## sengo

I'm so sorry for you loss.

Sengo


----------



## Carey

I just found this... Im sorry for your loss.. We almost lost our 15 yr old daughter when she was involved in a car wreck with her girl friends.. Thank god the emt's were able to bring her back..

Life makes no since.. Its just not fair..

Carey


----------



## Roadking Custom

I'm sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## russlg

John... 
I am sure this event has put everything in your life on hold. Normal will never feel the same again. I think it is incredibly mature of you to publicly forgive the driver. I know it is too soon to tell but I hope to make your acquaintance at Moose Hillock if your family still plans to go. If you do not it is obviously understandable. My sincerest condolences and prayers.

Russ


----------



## johnp

I want to thank everyone who has left replies,PM's,sent cards, and flowers.
We are trying to make "adjustments" as everyone tells us so we can stay strong. I could go on about everything that has happened and things that were amazing and blew us away in the last two weeks but I don't want to short out anyones keyboards including mine.

And to answer you russlg: Yes we will be at Moose next week. We usually go with close friends of ours and they have been by our sides thru this and we all thing it will be good for us.

THANK YOU ALL
There is a reason this S.O.B. is still here after 5years

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp2000 said:


> I want to thank everyone who has left replies,PM's,sent cards, and flowers.
> We are trying to make "adjustments" as everyone tells us so we can stay strong. I could go on about everything that has happened and things that were amazing and blew us away in the last two weeks but I don't want to short out anyones keyboards including mine.
> 
> And to answer you russlg: Yes we will be at Moose next week. We usually go with close friends of ours and they have been by our sides thru this and we all thing it will be good for us.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL
> There is a reason this S.O.B. is still here after 5years
> 
> John


John,
if at any point you want to share your experience(s) , know that we are all here and perhaps we can benefit learning about your journey. Something of this nature would never not want to be heard. 
This Outbacker family is strong and getting stronger








When my daughter was 15 and in the hospital AGAIN with Pneumonia ( she is asthmatic) there was a 48 hour period they couldn't gurantee me should would survive. I clearly remember the agony.I can maybe, just maybe feel a little of your sorrow. 
So glad you are moving forward and going camping


----------



## brenda

Lifting you and your family up in prayers. Brenda


----------



## DMG

I am so very sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Try to somehow find strength in all who care about you and your family. God Bless and Peace...Dottie


----------



## DMG

I am so very sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Try to somehow find strength in all who care about you and your family. God Bless and Peace...Dottie


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> There is a reason this S.O.B. is still here after 5years


...and there is a reason we are glad you are!


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> There is a reason this S.O.B. is still here after 5years


...and there is a reason we are glad you are!
[/quote]

X2


----------



## nonny

John,

I know your daughter was wonderful. She had to be when her father just faced the worst tragedy of his life and is thinking of others. All of you, including friends and bus driver, will be in my prayers. We are here for you. Please know that we sincerely care. God bless you!


----------

